# Công ty TNHH inox văn khải minh



## inoxvankhaiminh (28/6/19)

Buôn bán mặt hàng inox dây, day inox, inox cuon, inox tam, inox 304, inox 201, inox 316, gia cong inox
inox , inox ống, inox hộp, inox la inox lap
*CÔNG TY TNHH INOX VĂN KHẢI MINH
Địa chỉ: *44/3 Khu Phố Tân Phú 2, Phường Tân Bình, Thị Xã Dĩ An, Tỉnh Bình Dương
*Hotline kinh doanh*: 0963 237 005 //  0934 068 148
*Email*: inoxvankhaiminh@gmail.com
*Website*: inoxvankhaiminh.com
_Cảm ơn quý khách hàng đã tin tưởng sử dụng sản phẩm và dịch vụ của công ty chúng tôi!_


----------

